# Nya dislocated her tail. :-(



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I was giving Nya a bath yesterday and when I ran my hand down her tail I noticed that the last 3" of her tail was kind of bent at a 90 degree angle and I freaked! :w00t: She wasn't in any pain, it wasn't bruised or swollen and she didn't mind me touching it and since she already had a check-up scheduled with her vet this a.m. I decided to wait. I took her in and my vet looked at me like this :blink: and said he had just never seen anything like it when a dog wasn't in any pain or seem bothered by it. It appears as though she has dislocated her tail between two of the vertebrae and I have absolutely NO IDEA how she did it. She is one fearless little pup and we have to watch her like a hawk but obviously all the watching in the world didn't make a difference with this situation. :w00t: They splinted her tail using a plastic syringe cover as that is the only thing that would stay on and was the right size. She'll have to wear this for 2-3 weeks with the hopes that scar tissue will build up and mend it. On the bright side, she has gained .50 lb in the month since we got her, has no luxating patellas, no hair around her eyes growing where it shouldn't and is in excellent health. :chili: I just hope this works. :thumbsup: She HATES the CONE HEAD look.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ohhhh, nooooo!!! I don't mean to make light of it, but maybe she wagged it too hard?  Poor Nya. The tail cast is ...well......adorable. Haha. I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness Kim.......I hope she makes it 2-3 wks with that on her tail. Bless her little heart! What can you do with them, when they are in love with the world and are fearless!!!! Get better soon Nya!!!!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Kim. I can't believe this happened. :new_shocked: She's such a crazy girl (wasn't she sneaking around her gate among other things) who knows how she did this. Might have been watching a tv show about kangaroos and thought she's lean on her tail that way.:w00t: The good thing is she isn't in pain, she's in terrific health, otherwise, and she's so darned cute even with that cone on. :wub::wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, sweet baby Nya...i hope your little tail gets better very soon, 
you little doll!!:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ouch!!!! Well it hurt me!!!!! Puppies.....ugggg.......so glad it's you and not me going through this crazy puppy stage!!!!!! 

Good luck making it through to adult-hood!!!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Poor Nya ...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is a little monkey isn't she? Poor thing though  she must be a brave little girl.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Aaah Little Nya....tail cast and a head cone :w00t: how are you
going to do any of your magical acts. Glad to hear your not
in pain.


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh...poor Nya. I didn't even know tails could be injured. I was just saying to myself that I don't think anyone is going through as much insanity as I am with Kirby who will be 6 mons on the 7th but wow......Nya seems to be as fearless as he is. I pray her tail heals super quick. She looks thrilled with the collar thing on...LOL


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awww bless that sweet baby girl. What a sweet face. I'm so sorry this happened , but seems she got a great checkup which is great news, and praying this does the trick for her. I tell you these little ones, what they can do. But her sweet face peaking out of that cone, just melts my heart. She looks happy and in no pain, and that's a good thing.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

You already know how sorry I am about this so now I have to say every time I look at her picture in that cone I have to smile. She is so not happy about that vet visit or the cone and you sure can tell it by the look on her face. Nya's something else! She's truly one of the cutest pups I've ever seen! Her personality makes her so special. :wub:
Lots of luck Kim!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Poor Nya, the wild little princess! I hope that her recovery goes smoothly with that cone and the syringe cover splinter. Oh my!! How is she going to keep both those things on for so long? Kind of a cute problem, though.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:w00t: oh my gosh:w00t: what a wild child, poor baby girl, I wonder how that happened? I guess it's just one of those crazy things. was Nissa that wild when she was a puppy? I hope Nya copes with the cone and the tail cast.


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

What a little sweetie! I hope she mends quickly.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Aww! I had no idea tails could be dislocated. Poor baby girl...hope it gets all better soon!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Don't worry Kim, little Nya's spunky little personality will get her through this and with her great attitude she will heal in a flash!!:thumbsup: :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Poor sweetie - and that cone head face is just adorable!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Poor little girl! she really is brave, isn't she? I didn't even realize that could happen!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Ouchie Ouchie Ouch, poor little Nya. I hope her tail mends quickly.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Poor little baby - probably thinks we've all turn on him (with the cone and cast) -

He'll be up and about in no time.

Best,

Allie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kim, I was just showing this to my husband and he said ... "Oh, noooo ... poor baby!" Needless, to say, I feel the same way.

I never realized that something like that could happen to our Malt's tails. 

I'm happy that she has a wonderful Mommy like you that will make sure she gets the best of care and loving. 

Please give Nya cuddles from me and Felix.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

poor baby. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wild Thing.......I think we love you!!! Even with a crazy tail and a cone of shame!! Get better quick silly girl!!


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh Kim, I just let out a scream! So sorry and I can tell what a great mommy you are. Please give Nya a gentle hug from Aunty Vicky. I need to send her a puzzle for her to slow down.I know Nissa would never hurt her.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

awww poor baby !!! she looks so sweet in her cone though , like mom why is this around my neck ??? about her tail how did she do that , i didnt even know that was possible ... poor baby , give her a big kissy from her auntie liza.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I still can't believe this happened to little Nya!!!!! I had a very very very long talk w/Emma last night about her excessive tail wagging! Emma wags nonstop and when I told her about Nya she said she would try her best to wag less. hehehe

I hope Nya's tail heals as quickly as possible! She might not like that cone but she sure does look cute!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Poor puppy. 
I saw several of her videos and she is a mover! I wonder it there is a possibility she did it rolling around in the little tent? She is one active pup! 
Wishing her well!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Wild Thing.......I think we love you!!! Even with a crazy tail and a cone of shame!! Get better quick silly girl!!


 
LOL...that really is the perfect song for her! What a spitfire she is...so fun to watch!!!  Heal quickly little one! Cutest boo boo pics ever!!!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

oh my I am just now reading this . .your Nya must be fearless and little dislocated tail isn't going to stop her from having FUN :w00t: she is such a cutie pie and glad to hear she got a clean bill of health :chili:give that little wildfire a kiss from me and my babies:wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh, poor baby! Hope your tail heals quickly and you can take off that cone!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank you so much everyone for the wonderful well wishes for my little Nya. :grouphug: She is absolutely not in any pain and is pretty mad about the "Cone of Shame" :HistericalSmiley: I took her and slept with her in the spare bedroom last night so I could take her cone off and she went right to sleep and never bothered her tail so she got a good night sleep. Today when I got home from work I sprayed the plastic tube supporting her tail with bitter apple spray and she is leaving it alone! :chili: She keeps the tail up and over her back like she should and it's not drooping so that's good too. The vet said the only other option is to put her through surgery and put a pin in her tail :smpullhair: but truly doubted it would work because she is so small and it would probably become infected which would lead to having that part of her tail amputated! :eek2_gelb2: I could never put her through that! I wish I could answer everyone when they ask how it happened but we truly do not know. When she is not being watched by us, she is in her kennel and never once did we hear a peep of her that would indicate she did anything like this. It's just mind boggleing to say the least. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh gosh, poor Nya....she looks so miserable with the cone & splint on.  I hope it heals quickly so she doesn't have to wear that ensemble for much longer.

Hmm...I'm not really sure how she did that...could her tail have been like that when you first got her?? If you're sure it happened really recently, perhaps she and Nissa played a little too hard. That is really a tough one to figure out. :blink:


----------

